# PC startet neu nach dem herunterfahren



## palmbeach (21. Juni 2012)

hoi,
ich hab seit einiger Zeit folgendes Problem: Wenn ich im windows (win7 64bit) auf start>herunterfahren klicke fährt der rechner zwar ganz normal herunter, bleibt für einen moment aus, fährt danach aber wieder ganz normal hoch.

ich habe alle einstellungen im bs und im bios überprüft (wake on lan, wake on usb mouse/keyboard; energieoptionen, herunterfahren-button etc.), die sind i.o.
ich habe es jetzt mal hier ins mobo forum gestellt, weil ich gelesen hab, dass sowas am board liegen kann..

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben?

ein anderes board zum ausprobieren habe ich hier nicht, wäre aber auch einverstanden ein neues zu holen.

wie ist das dann mit der installation der hardware ist es da nötig, das bs nochma zu installieren, wenn ich das gleiche board nochmal hole?

zum system:

cpu: amd phenom ii x4 955 be @standard
ram: 8gb ddr3-1333
graka: amd r6950 2gb 
board: asrock 870 extreme3 (bios version aktuell 1.60)
nt: seasonic x series 560w

ich würde das gleiche board nochmal holen nur in der rev.2, weil das günstiger ist.

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und danke schonma 
lg
palmbeach


----------



## Westcoast (21. Juni 2012)

aktuelles bios hast du ja schon drauf, vielleicht hat das board eine macke. wenn du rev2 kaufst, musst du nichts verändern, da es sich um das gleiche board handelt.


----------



## LED (21. Juni 2012)

Hi, genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal. Rechner runterfahren und schwupps war er wieder an.....echt blöd.
Lösung (durch Zufall herausgefunden):
Wie mir später einfiel, hatte ich aus am Tag davor den Rechner in den Standby gefahren und dann ohne nachdenken der Strom getrennt. Offensichtlich mochte das Mainboard das nicht, wobei sowas schon gelegentlich passieren kann. Auf jeden Fall habe ich einfach als der PC an war diesen in den Standby geschickt und wieder normal aufwachen lassen - und siehe da - seit dem blieb er auch wieder brav ausgeschaltet nach dem Herunterfahren.
Übrigens hatte ich den Fehler mit meinem alten Mainboard: MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum (nForce 4 Ultra).

Probiers einfach mal - viel Erfolg!


----------



## derP4computer (21. Juni 2012)

Hast du einen Clear CMOS schon versucht?


----------



## Research (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn das von LED nicht funktioniert, ich hatte mal dieses Problem mit dem Gehäuse. (Schaltern)


----------



## palmbeach (21. Juni 2012)

LED schrieb:


> Hi, genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal. Rechner runterfahren und schwupps war er wieder an.....echt blöd.
> Lösung (durch Zufall herausgefunden):
> Wie mir später einfiel, hatte ich aus am Tag davor den Rechner in den Standby gefahren und dann ohne nachdenken der Strom getrennt. Offensichtlich mochte das Mainboard das nicht, wobei sowas schon gelegentlich passieren kann. Auf jeden Fall habe ich einfach als der PC an war diesen in den Standby geschickt und wieder normal aufwachen lassen - und siehe da - seit dem blieb er auch wieder brav ausgeschaltet nach dem Herunterfahren.
> Übrigens hatte ich den Fehler mit meinem alten Mainboard: MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum (nForce 4 Ultra).
> ...



jeah fett!!!! ^^

hat gefunzt. kann mich gar nich dran errinern, das ding mal in den standby geschickt zu haben 
fettes danke, hab schon drüber nachgedacht, mir einfach ein neues mobo zu holen, wollt aber vorher ma nachfragen. wie gut, dass ich das gemacht hab 

@mod
kann closed werden 

EDIT:
kann doch nicht closed werden.
normalerweise fährt antivir meinen rechner abends, nachdem das system  vollständig geprüft wurde. heute morgen war er wieder wie neu  hochgefahren, d.h. keine programme waren offen und da hab ich es nochmal  manuell versucht,mmit klick auf herunterfahren und siehe da das problem  besteht noch.

CMOS clear auch schon probiert.

was meinst du mit dem Problem am Gehäuse? irgendwas mit schaltern?
meinst du da klemmt einer oder so?


----------



## LED (22. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Schaltern im Gehäuse lässt sich ja leicht überprüfen. Einfach mal den Rechner hochfahren, dann die 2 Kabel für Einschalter und Resetknopf abziehen und dann herunterfahren.
Am besten du ziehst bei der Gelegenheit gleich auch das Netzwerkkabel ab - vielleicht ist es ein Problem des Wake-on-LAN, obwohl du es ja ausgeschlossen hast. Aber ein Kabel mehr rausziehen macht sicher nicht viel Arbeit.

Ich würde auch ein Problem mit dem Netzteil nicht ausschließen, denn dieses bekommt ja ein Signal vom Mainboard zum einschalten. Vielleicht schlatet es fälschlicherweise auch ohne das Signal ein.
Ich würde das Problem also erstmal nicht pauschal auf das Mainboard schieben - wobei dieses als Ursache schon recht wahrscheinlich ist.

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du ja auch das neue Board zurückschicken, wenn das Problem auch damit bestehen bleibt.
Wie alt ist das aktuelle Board?


----------



## palmbeach (22. Juni 2012)

Die Kabel habe ich herausgezogen und anschließend den PC heruntergefahren, aber das Problem besteht nach wie vor. WIe kann ich andere Fehlerquellen ausschließen? Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten wo es dran das liegen kann?

edit:
das board ist jetzt etwa 2 jahre alt.


----------



## dragonlort (24. Juni 2012)

Habe es auch vor ca 2 tagen gehabt, lag aber vieleicht an ein programm habe einfach den pc um 2 tage zurück gesetzt und es geht wieder versuch mal.


----------



## palmbeach (24. Juni 2012)

ich hab das problem aber schon länger als zwei tage und ich habe das betriebssystem sogar schon neu aufgesetzt.
also schätze ich, es liegt eher an einem hardware problem.

EDIT:
hat sich wohl doch erledigt 
ich weis zwar nicht wie, aber er fährt wieder ganz normal runter.


----------



## Steppes (29. September 2012)

hatte das gleiche problem bei mir war es die power led,sobald iich diese am board abklemme fährt der rechner ganz normal runter


----------



## Cutterslade110 (21. September 2014)

Da ich neu hier bin erstmal ein großes HALLO an alle.

ich hab da mit einem Rechner ein Problem das gut hier rein passt. 

Habe heut das Board auf ein Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P getauscht da meine neue Graka
mit dem alten Board nicht wollte.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem das der Rechner beim Herunterfahren immer
wieder neu startet. Auch wenn man den Powerknop 10s gedrückt hält.

Gibt es eventl. unterschiede bei der Versorgung von mikro ATX und ATX Boards.
Also passt das netzteil eventl nicht?

Alles was vorher geschrieben wurde hab ich schon probiert. Also schlafmodus, steckerziehen etc.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Der Cutter


----------

